# An Important Announcement! (Brought to you by Herf-a-Brain)



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

*Well, in case you missed it, I sent ol' evil mastermind Brain a little quiz bomb a little while back. Brain, being a megalomaniacal, egotistical, narcissistic little rodent, obviously didn't take it well.

He warned me he was plotting his revenge, but I took his warnings with a grain of salt. I am Ninja. Mice don't scare me. "Do your worst, mouse!", was my thought.

Well, imagine my surprise when I found a USPS Medium Flat Rate box on my desk this evening. Wait... something's not right...*










*Oh look a bomb from Brain. Wait... no, that's the Herfabomber... huh? Wait... HERF-A-BRAIN?! This cannot be good. This cannot end well.

The first thing I came across was a package, with a note, from Ouirknotamuzed. Ironically, his sign-off makes him seem very amuzed indeed.*










*A beautiful coffin, which I would have thought symbolic enough (leave it to a (former?) llama to not think of that). But no, the Herf-a-Bomber also included a warning.... fork!*


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

*Now, the Brain also included a note:










The little puzzle box:










...and the big lock box:










I thought, "Oooh, puzzle box. Those are fun, and easy!" Yet, this one was a little more complicated. Obviously a well thought-out box. Not your ordinary "just push and it falls apart" box...

After struggling for what was admittedly far too long, I used my Ninja training to strike the box at a strategic point, causing it to fall open and release the key:










I used the key to open the strong box, to find a Partegas Culebras, a note, and another lock box! You dirty, rotten, mouse!










Mmmmm, Culebras:








*


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Creative Bomb of the Year Award for 2011.

Ever since Hellraiser those puzzle boxes have scared the crap out of me....


----------



## Macke (Aug 20, 2011)

I love the little puzzle box, I must know where I can get some


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Wait, how do you get in the other box?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

*
The note inside the second box was far more complicated. One can't simply ninja-strike a math problem!










Well, one by one I guess. Question #1:










Let's see... That makes a triangle, right? One side 15m, the other side 20m. A little struggle, and the formula pops into my head! A squared plus b squared equals c squared!

Answer #1 = 25!

(25-1)/4 = 6.

The first number is 6!

Second question:










Well, if the bottle is $240 more, the sake itself must be $5, and the Sake $245. So the content of the bottle, the sake, is the answer! #2=5.

25/5 + 1 = 6.

The second number to the combination is 6!

At this point, I just enter "6"6"6" and twist the dial and "pop" goes the weasel!

But, I decide to solve the third question anyway:










This is an old, but fun, numbers trick. You take the numbers, square them, add them, and you get the next number. 5 squared is 25. 2 squared is 4, and 5 squared is still 25. So 4+25 = 29. Repeat as necessary. So taking the last number, 89: 8 squared is 64, and 9 squared is 81. 64+81 = 145. Answer #3 is 145.

(((145-5)/((5+2)*4)) +1) = (140/(28 ) +1) = 5+1 = 6.

The final combination is indeed, the number 6. But we already knew that...*


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Well played Ninja. Well played...


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

.

Wow! How fun is that?! Congratulations Derek!

Kudos Gents! :yo: :clap2:

:rockon:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

*I open the second box, only to have it blow up in my face. I woke lying on the floor,dizzy, and not sure what had happened. When I came to, I found the following:










A box of 5 Jose Piedra cremas, an insanely delicious looking Cohiba Siglo VI, a Bolivar Royal Corona, and a San Cristobal De La Habana El Principe!

Brain, this was one heck of a bomb. Really a lot of fun, and the ordinance was no joke!!!

Thank you to both Ian and Pete for an incredible, incredible bomb! You two characters are great, and two of the most extraordinarily generous (and entertaining) BotLs around. There's no two like you. You guys really are out of your minds and if I'm honest, out of my league!

=================================================================

Which brings me to the announcement.

Inside the box, was another single sheet of paper. One which shocked and terrified me to my very core. Don't believe me? Think I'm a pansy? Well, gentlemen.... you read this and tell me you're not scared! Read this and tell me this idea doesn't haunt you. Read this and tell me you think things will go on the way they always have around Puff.

Ladies and gentlemen...








*


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

you guys are SICK....!


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

The math problems made my brain hurt this late at night (yes, I'm going to blame the time of day, not my math skills) but that is a clever and well done bomb. Congrats Derek.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

I love you guys.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Well done Pete & Ian! You guys are crazy, but crazy in a good way!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

:jaw:


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake (Oct 6, 2011)

There's a special place in my heart for this sort of creative genius... Enjoy those awesome smokes, Derek! You certainly worked hard for them... lol


----------



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)

FTW


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

:clap2: I believe bombing has been taken to a whole new level. Well played Ian, very creative and very ingenious(how a failed ninja got through two locked boxes is still a mystery) way of setting off some devastation! Enjoy the sticks Derek.


----------



## andrprosh (Apr 5, 2011)

Best 3.30 am reading I ever had.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Damn again Pete and Ian together... :doh:

this is not good for anyone... anywhere... :tape2:

I believe the "PUFF War" has begun... :laser:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

brilliant!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Holy crap! Nice bomb. I have to admit, my brain hurt a little thinking those math problems through. The end prize was definetly worth getting thru the questions. Enjoy those sticks Derek, you deserve them. 

Now to the L.O.B. announcement. I got that feeling when your stomach drops after seeing something bad happen. This can't be good.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

King llama loses his 2 best bombers and only responds by saying "brilliant!" Very interesting...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Well it's 8:50AM for me and I'm just reading this. That was one fantastic puzzle, riddle and bomb contents and quite the appropriate first target for the "Legion of Boom".

Man - the things you miss going to bed before midnight!!


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

just what we need two crazies forming a new bomb squad, simultaneously getting their kicks by destroying unsuspecting puffers with some great looking smokes. great hit fellas. Enjoy Derek


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

I gotta give Derek some credit. If I had that math problem I would probably be pretty screwed. I would just throw the lock box in my humidor and wonder what is inside.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Back in my day, to bomb someone, you would just send out 5 cigars in a finger bag with a nice little note. lol. You guys make my brain hurt.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Good grief Zenom, you've changed screen names more times than Elizabeth Taylor has changed last names!


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> Good grief Zenom, you've changed screen names more times than Elizabeth Taylor has changed last names!


I had to change back, it was confusing people I think. And now that LOB is out of the bag, there is only room for one crazy cartoon character.

:focus:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

zenom said:


> I had to change back, it was confusing people I think. And now that LOB is out of the *closet*, there is only room for one crazy cartoon character.
> 
> :focus:


Fixed...


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

zenom said:


> I had to change back, it was confusing people I think. And now that LOB is out of the bag, there is only room for one crazy cartoon character.
> 
> :focus:


Actually you've got 3 crazy cartoon characters. Pinky, Brain, and Max. I guess Max is more a video game character, but basically the same thing. The key word in that sentence is crazy.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

A very entertaining and well stocked package.


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

Good lord, what a hit! The only way I'd have gotten through those math problems is with a drill press.


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

I am thouroughly confused as to what bomb squads exist and who is
???
etc. etc. etc...


----------

